# للمهتمين بالاوشا ثلاثة ملفات بصيغة pdf بيان الاوشا - الاوشا للصناعات العامة - الاوشا للمقاولات



## tamer safety (18 أبريل 2011)

البيان الكامل للاوشا

للتحميل من هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/document/uRZ6...t_English.html
الاوشا للصناعات العامة OSHA 1910 GENERAL INDUSTRY

للتحميل من هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/document/WkQf..._INDUSTRY.html

الاوشا للمقاولات 1926 OSHA 1926 CONSTRUCTION

للتحميل من هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/document/t0s6...STRUCTION.html


الملفات كلها بصيغة PDF

نسالكم الدعاء
:5::5::5:​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أبريل 2011)

الملفات غير موجودة
يرجى تصحيح الروابط


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## foueddca (9 ديسمبر 2011)

no file,please try to fix the problem


----------



## اسلام عبدالمنعم مح (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا*

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## woods (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

